# highest CFM 120mm case fans ?



## Batou1986 (Dec 5, 2007)

so its that time of year when i have some extra cash and i want new fans for my pc and truth be told i don't know jack about fans. As my previously purchased thermaltake fans are terrible compared to the fans that came with my friends antec 900 that i put together for him.

Basically im looking for fans with the highest airflow and least noise so CFM>Db airflow taking priority, id prefer they don't have any led's 

Im open to any and all suggestions and greatly appreciate you help


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 5, 2007)

I was going to recommend the tri speed fans from Antec, but it seems you dont really want those as you have already used them and are still looking for something else!


----------



## Batou1986 (Dec 5, 2007)

i think you misunderstood  antech fans where in my friends new case and i was impressed with them, do to they make a non led version


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 5, 2007)

http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=75080

Shows there they do ...clear with no LED's there is also the LED versions shown here...http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=75020

So I have to go with YES they make both versions!


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 5, 2007)

The  Quiet Fan list.


----------



## Batou1986 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice find thanks


----------



## pbmaster (Dec 5, 2007)

Here ya go man. 133 CFM with 45 Db...sold out right now though.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185054


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 5, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> The  Quiet Fan list.



Not bad but the Noctuas(SP) only run just over 63CFM where the 120mm Antecs are closer to 80CFM

Here have a look.....http://www.antec.com/pdf/flyers/TriCool_DBB.pdf


----------



## pbmaster (Dec 5, 2007)

No need for that kind of language...calm down!


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 5, 2007)

rick22 said:


> like you know anything sneekypeet,your about the last one i would take advice from
> 
> 
> J/K



PLEASE stop shitting in threads....be constructive at least?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 5, 2007)

this is what i use.... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220014

they are great. they come with a speed control nob. 

110cfm


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice one fit...30 more CFM but there is also almost 10DBa difference to the Antecs.


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 5, 2007)

86.5 CFM @ 35.5 dba

Panaflo/NMB 120mm fan, Medium Speed with RPM, FBA12G12M

is that a good ratio??


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 5, 2007)

Well Im just going by the Antecs....you guys gave me sh** for em on Skype even when I got my leafblower, I mean my 850 calmed down...and those are around 30DBa . It really depends, the OP has heard the ANTECS so its up to him how loud he wants to go from there.

@ nammy...they would work for me, but noise is no matter for me I usually have my headphones on and my PC isnt in my bedroom either!


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 5, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> Well Im just going by the Antecs....you guys gave me sh** for em on Skype even when I got my leafblower, I mean my 850 calmed down...and those are aroun 30DBa .



Realy that thing is rated at 30dba???

Wow, thats suprising.

WATER COOLING...lol.

Other Panaflow's

http://www.coolcases.com/cart/p120_1a_2_4.html

Speed   CFM     dBA    Watts 
Low      68.9    30.0     2.16 
Medium  86.5   35.5    4.08 
High    103.8    41.5      5.52


----------



## t_ski (Dec 5, 2007)

Ha-ha, from reading the title of the thread I thought you'd want one of these:

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de12tfexhisp.html

Only 220CFM....

But if you're looking for high CFM and quiet, most people liek the Scythe series of fans.  Rather pricey, but they are supposed to be very quiet.  Personally, I don't mind the extra noise, and I tend to buy Yate Loon fans a lot.  They're inexpensive and the numbers are pretty good.  Match them with a fan controller and they can be as quiet as you want.  My current system has three medium speed YL's with blue LEDs, two low speed YL's and a couple others, all running at 5V most of the time.  When I bench or test heatsinks, I crank them up to make sure the case is as cool as possible.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 5, 2007)

http://www.rbmods.com/Articles/Acousticpc/Silenx_Quiet_case_fan/1.php


----------



## intel igent (Dec 5, 2007)

one thing to consider is will you be using the fans for aircooling or W/C?

could save some space by using 25mm slim fans.

if space is ample get the highest flowing fans you can and throw them on a rheo.

those white silver stones come with a rheo and are like 20$ excellent fan

lemme find the linky.....

edit: looks like fitseries3 beat me too it! he'll tell ya just how good they really are


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 5, 2007)

I just use one of these plain 120mm case fans as an exhaust.
http://www.titan-cd.com/eng/dcfan/12025.htm

78.41CFM 
39Db


----------



## Necrofire (Dec 6, 2007)

t_ski said:


> Ha-ha, from reading the title of the thread I thought you'd want one of these:
> 
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de12tfexhisp.html
> 
> ...


Only 220CFM, that made me lol. Oh god I know someone who needs a pair of those for a server.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 6, 2007)

A lot of racks have the option of adding fans in the top of them, and most of the ones I've seen had spots for four fans.  That's *880CFM* blowin out out the top. Muhahahahahaha...........


----------



## Necrofire (Dec 7, 2007)

t_ski said:


> A lot of racks have the option of adding fans in the top of them, and most of the ones I've seen had spots for four fans.  That's *880CFM* blowin out out the top. Muhahahahahaha...........



Hmmm, imagine getting enough of those fans and building your own sky-diving arena. HA, that would be awesome. Actually, you probably could build one of those with a couple of these...


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 7, 2007)

4" blower  


Seriously, though, my personal recommendation are Evercools - but they only come in LED at 120mm.

Good flow and really low noise: Thermaltake

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5879/fan-294/Cooljag_Everflow_120mm_x_25mm_9-Blade_PWM_Fan_R121225BU.html?tl=g36c15s60


----------



## fafa21 (Dec 7, 2007)

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ak12amseulqu.html


----------



## intel igent (Dec 7, 2007)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=137832

a lttle fan comparo


----------



## MadCow (Dec 7, 2007)

I love my Yate Loon, it blows a steady current of air all the way to the back of my case and it actually affects CPU temps by 2-3c even though it's just the intake. Plus it's silent and looks cool.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I have to second the Antec 120mm Tri-Cool fans.  The built in 3-speed controller is really nice, and they are silent on ever setting except High, and even then I can't hear them once the side panel of my case is on.


----------



## Chewy (Dec 7, 2007)

Tri-Cools are nice, noctuna 1200rpm/47cfm are a little quieter and push out like the same amount of air.. if you dont mind some noise the Silverstone 121's have 110cfm @ 40dbs.


----------



## vega22 (Dec 19, 2007)

i had those 121's and the 3 i had all had a whine that pissed me off, not loud just annoying you know i have swapped them for scythe sflex 1600rpm ones and i cant hear them over my freezer pro, and i have 6 of them in my case.

they have since released 35mm (depth) versions that shift more air and imo in a airflow/noise scale these would be ner the top of any list.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 19, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> Here ya go man. 133 CFM with 45 Db...sold out right now though.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185054



I think you just found me my new rad fans. Those + a controller, ftw!


----------



## erocker (Dec 19, 2007)

I've got all six of my 120mm Antec Tri-cool fans blastin on high.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 19, 2007)

hehe, check this fan out 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-SPAL-15-1...1174115QQihZ003QQcategoryZ43120QQcmdZViewItem







2360CFM


----------



## francis511 (Dec 19, 2007)

I got some 120 mm fans a few weeks ago and they really make your case much cooler. When I open my DVD drive now, a little gust of cold air comes out !!


----------



## RottnJP (Dec 22, 2007)

I frickin' love the SFLEX 1200 RPM fans I just got- on sale for $15 from newegg right now, no shipping!!  They flow like the antec tri-cools on medium, but sound like the low setting- very nice.  Unfortunately the higher speed SFLEX's (1600 RPM) are still $25.  If you're o.k. with the noise level of the antec tri-cools on high, the aero-cool turbines are rated at 90 CFM @ 32 DB...


----------



## Basard (Dec 22, 2007)

francis511 said:


> I got some 120 mm fans a few weeks ago and they really make your case much cooler. When I open my DVD drive now, a little gust of cold air comes out !!



That's cool dude, heh.  It sounds like you have too much pressure though, maybe point one of your fans out, instead of in.  That will keep pressure to normal, and might actually give you more airflow, and less noise? try it out and see.

On another note, I've got some of these old 120mm fans from dell servers that probably push something like 150cfm.  I plug them in and Everest can't even count the rpms, they go so high....  They sound like jet engines almost...


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 22, 2007)

SMART CASE FAN II  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999145


----------

